
Selective CO2 reduction to C3 and C4 oxyhydrocarbons on nickel phosphides - based2
https://pubs.rsc.org/en/Content/ArticleLanding/2018/EE/C8EE00936H#!divAbstract
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/a07fn8/scientists_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/a07fn8/scientists_have_developed_catalysts_that_can/)

